# Help me about Investor visa process



## sumon.bd (Jun 27, 2013)

Please somebody help me to process for a Business visa (Investor visa) in UAE


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry never heard of that type of visa in UAE. All visas require a sponsor. The free-zone visas are probably the closest to what you are enquiring about - each free zone has its own fees.


----------



## Andy_self (Sep 2, 2013)

This is pretty straight forward procedure. You need to set up a free zone company (the cheapest option available) and make your own visa as well as visa for your family over such company. All takes about 1 month in total - and done.


----------

